# Do you use spd's on your touring bike?



## Bigtallfatbloke (17 Jul 2007)

I have them and so far so good. But i havent ridden with a full load yet...I read somewhere that they arn't good for touring...but I notice on the fully loaded tour bike pic site that several bikes have spd pedals fitted.

I only ask because today i nearly came off at a junction and reckon I would have had a serious fall had I been loaded..


----------



## HJ (17 Jul 2007)

Yes, but it is best to be confident using them first.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (17 Jul 2007)

Yes. I used to use toeclips so I could ride in trainers and walk comfortably on days off the bike, but I prefer to use SPDs and not do so much walking. You shouldn't have any problems once you're used to them.


----------



## mcr (17 Jul 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't tour without them (however, I do tend to travel light), though I have now gone and got myself some single-sided spd 'touring' pedals, with a standard cage on the reverse, so I can give my smelly Shimano shoes an airing while I potter to the restaurant/pub in the evening in sandals or spare shoes.


----------



## Andy in Sig (18 Jul 2007)

IMO the single sided ones are ideal for touring. I tend to unclip in towns where a sudden need to stop is more likely and clip in when I get going on the actual route.


----------



## yello (18 Jul 2007)

I doubt I could ride any bike without spds now. It'd just feel wrong! I've had them on my tourer for 4 or 5 years now and have no problems.

You may want to slacken the tension a little just to make clipping in and out a little easier if you're not so confident. Recessed cleats are also a must for touring.


----------



## asterix (18 Jul 2007)

Another vote in favour of SPD. I used to have toeclips but spd's are far better and completely safe once you have become accustomed to them.

(In fact I would say they are safer because I believe you are more likely to unclip automatically in the even of a tumble. I haven't tested it..)


----------



## Yorkshireman (18 Jul 2007)

Yes, double sided for me - possibly best improvement I've come across in cycling bits (V brakes might be close) for me.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (18 Jul 2007)

...good..I feel better now....when I fall off I'll blame you lot  :?:  

I have the double sided ones and I am very happy with them...I'm not sure I would want to worry about which side I need to clip into all the time on the one sided versions.


----------



## Tony (18 Jul 2007)

I went clipless about three years ago, and I wouldn't use anything else now. I use trainer-type SPD shoes to allow me to stroll if necessary. At the moment, they are 12 quid Lidl specials...


----------



## Brock (18 Jul 2007)

Yep, double sided SPDs here aswell, I'm perfectly happy strolling around a bit in the shoes, and carry a pair of croc type rubbery clogs for slopping around the campsite.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Jul 2007)

Have been clipless for years touring. Originally SPD but switched to Speedplay Frogs when I had some knee problems. (They helped a lot).

I don't think you're anymore likely to fall off a loaded touring bike. Once releasing your foot is instinctive, then it's nothing to worry about whatever bike you're on.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jul 2007)

The SPDs aren't the problem, its the shoes!

Buy a pair of "MTB" or "casual" that you can walk in and you will be fine.

In Winter I use a pair of MT90 Goretex walking boots with SPD soles and clip.


----------



## HJ (18 Jul 2007)

You can even get spd sandals for summer days, great for touring in.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (19 Jul 2007)

...i already have some nike walkable road shoes and they are fine...although I would not want to have to walk miles in them they will do for a trip around the shops etc. I'll take a spare set of cleats just in case one falls out...although it will be sods law that i'll loose the actual shoe...then I'll be buggard for sure...


----------



## asterix (19 Jul 2007)

One tip: make sure your cleats stay tightly screwed on to the shoe - if one screw comes loose it will be very difficult to uncleat when you stop! 

It happened to me once in the centre of town so I know


----------



## Bokonon (23 Jul 2007)

I use double sided SPDs on my touring bike, can't think of any other pedal that would be more suitable. I also use touring shoes (like a less chunky MTB shoe.) They are fine for walking around in, in fact I forget that I am wearing SPD shoes except for the slight clicking sound (sounds like I'm wearing stilletos  ) when walking on hard surfaces - on a very light weight tour it would be possible to travel without any additional foot wear.


----------



## wafflycat (23 Jul 2007)

I have Look pedals on all my steeds.


----------



## TimO (23 Jul 2007)

I've been using clipless shoes on my bikes for well over ten years, a lot of it with SPDs. I've been using them for everything. Even my Brompton has them for commuting, after the folding pedal bearings died after way too short a time.

I'd say that they are better for touring than traditional clips and straps. If you're used to just using simple pedals with no mechanism to hold your feet on the pedals, then possibly things might feel strange, but I'd consider SPDs to be the better all round option.


----------



## blorg (23 Jul 2007)

SPD sandals for me. Once you are used to them they are easier to get out of than toe-clips. Indeed I nearly came off a toe-clipped bike I rented in Spain recently as twisting my ankle didn't disengage my foot from the toe-clips 

I can also confirm from more than one bitter experience (most recently Saturday) that you generally _do_ come out of them in the case of a crash.


----------



## psmiffy (28 Jul 2007)

always -ive used clips/clipless of some sort since I was quite young and feel totally unsafe without them

generally only fall off when clipless going up hill at zero speed when looking for granny gear - OK sort of thing to do as long as there isnt a car right behind you


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Jul 2007)

For me it's got to be clipless otherwise it doesn't somehow seem right. I bought some onesided ones and still use them, but the times I ride and not clip in is almost zero!!


----------



## strofiwimple (28 Jul 2007)

No.


----------

